# Puede funcionar el protel 2004 en el windows vista?



## Meta (Abr 6, 2008)

Prueba con el Altium Designer 6.9


----------



## joryds (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola Juansito, te recomiendo que busques otra versión por que Protel DXP2004 no va a funcionar en vista, las opciones que tienes son Altium 6.7 hasta la 6.9 que es la última versión.

Saludos.


----------



## JuAnSiTo (Abr 6, 2008)

Ya tambien, es una buena opción, pero resulta que es que estoy en dos sitios trabajando con el protel, y el problema es que me paso archivos de un lado a otro... Entonces temo que me de problemas el hecho de hacer en el altiumm 6.9 y luego intentar abrirlo en el DXP 2004.

Bueno, solo espero que alguien encuentre alguna solución... por que he intentado un montoón de cosas y nada... 

El problema es que cuando abro el protel DXP, se ve que se carga, pero despues de un rato se cierra... seguramente es alguna compatibilidad que no se donde se configurará... Me imagino que esto puede pasar con otros programas que funcionan en XP pero en el vista no, y con una simple configuración o driver se podría solucionar, la cuestión donde estará eso... 

Bueno, espero no dar la lata tanto con esto, de todos modos muchas gracias pro vuestra ayuda! un saludo!


----------



## joryds (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola Juansito, te voy a adjuntar una captura que trata de compactibilidad del Win XP, trata de hacer lo mismo con el Win Vista a ver si funciona.

Sobre la duda de compactibilidad de Protel y Altium 6.9, no te preocupes porque acabo de comprobar abriendo un archivo de una versión aun más antigua Protel 99 así que si abrió ese archivo debe ser mas compatible con la versión DXP2004.

Si desea envíame un archivo de Protel DXP y lo intento abrir y te envió una captura para que te cerciores.

Saludos.


----------



## Lanzelote (May 17, 2008)

*Juansito * como  te  fue  con tu  problema..............yo tengo  el mismo ......DXP Protel  + windows  vista ,  no me  funciona


----------



## juaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Para cambiar las opciones de Compatibilidad de programas en Windows Vista, 
abre el Panel de control. 
Da clic en "Programas".
Da clic en la opción "Usar un programa antiguo con esta versión de Windows".

Se abre una ventana donde le das clic en siguiente, eliges el programa (Protel en este caso) das clic en Siguiente y seleccionas Windows XP.

Tambien prueba poniendo que se ejecute como "Administrador".

Espero te sea util esto.


----------



## martingalt (Jul 1, 2008)

a mi me pasa lo mismo,probe usando la conpatibilidad con win 98,y es la unica de las opciones que habre,pero cuando intento activar la licencia desde un archivo,se me cierra,y no hay forma de terminar con la instalacion,si alguno tiene mas ideas ,desde ya muchas gracias


----------

